# suche Sensor der den Reflektionsgrad misst



## volker (1 Juni 2010)

Hallo

ich muss 2 werkstücke unterscheiden.
1. ein spiegelgedrehtes stück aluminium. ist wie der name schon sagt ziemlich glänzend.
2. das gleiche teil nach dem bürsten. es ist also matter als das 1ste teil

ich dachte mir jetzt, das man das irgendwie über den reflektionsgrad erkennen könnte.

kennt jemand geeignete sensoren?


----------



## Larry Laffer (1 Juni 2010)

Hallo Volker,
ich verstehe das doch richtig, dass du die Teile-Lage und den Bearbetungszustand des Teils erkennen willst ?
Nach meiner Meinung (Erfahrung) wird das mit einem Sensor (wahrscheinlich) nichts.
Ich würde es mit einer Kamera mit entsprechendem Objektiv und Beleuchtung machen.

Gruß
LL


----------



## jabba (1 Juni 2010)

Bin leider erst in einer Woche bei einem Kunden der so einen Sensor im Einsatz hat. 
Vieleicht erreiche ich morgen da meinen Ansprechpartner, falls der weiss was das für ein Sensor ist könnte ich dir das nachreichen.


----------



## Oberchefe (1 Juni 2010)

Wenglor hat einen Glanzsensor (GM04VC2).
Vielleicht kann der das. Falls nicht würde ich auch in Richtung Kamera gehen.


----------



## volker (2 Juni 2010)

@larry 
teile-lage ist hier nicht wichtig. es geht nur um den bearbeitungszustand.

die auswahl ist teil in messmaschine fahren oder ausschleusen.
in der messmaschine ist eine kamera. ich könnte dort das teil prüfen und entweder weiter zum messen oder wieder zurück und ausschleusen.
laut aussage des betreuers der kamera kann er diesen unterschied aber nicht erfassen. 

@jabba
ja schau mal nach. bin noch nicht in zugzwang

@chefe
habs mir angesehen. könnte was sein. werde mal mit denen telefonieren


----------



## Larry Laffer (2 Juni 2010)

... wenn dem so ist, dann gibt es da von Keyence noch einen schönen Kontrast-Taster, den ich für eine ähnliche Aufgabe verwende und der zufriedenstellend seine Arbeit macht - Typ suche ich dir noch raus ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## marlob (2 Juni 2010)

http://www.sick.com/group/DE/home/p...formance_sensors/Seiten/contrast_sensors.aspx


----------



## volker (2 Juni 2010)

mit sick hab ich heute morgen mal telefoniert.
die schlagen vor
wll190t-2p532 analog + 1 schaltkontakt
wll190t-2p434  2 schaltkontakte
je 127 €

die haben vorgeschlagen das ich denen eine materialprobe schicken soll damit die das testen können.
werd ich in anspruch nehmen.

wengelor hab ich auch angerufen. die haben den gleichen genannt wie auch oberchefe. dort kann ich ein muster bestellen um das mal zu testen.
der gm04vc2 kostet 167 €


----------



## Larry Laffer (2 Juni 2010)

Hallo Volker,
der versprochene Nachtrag :
Keyence : Auswertegerät FS-N13P mit Sensor FU-40S.

Gruß
LL


----------

